# For your sense of humor...



## Yikes (Jan 13, 2011)

http://www.offthemark.com/send.php?pdate=2008-12-19


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 13, 2011)

LOL.........................


----------



## Architect1281 (Jan 14, 2011)

In the words of my cubbie mate Electrical BOB

We don't write this stuff

we just rub your nose in it


----------



## fireguy (Jan 17, 2011)

I posted that on a contractor board, with a note not to drink fluids or risk blowing coffee on the keyboard.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 17, 2011)

LOL! You can't make this stuff up!


----------



## Yikes (Jan 17, 2011)

I first saw this at the building department public counter at a local mountain resort.  They had handwritten their inspector's names on the ants.

It seems like the best construction jokes I've collected over the years have come from the building departments themselves.


----------



## mykiddos (Jan 19, 2011)

Very funny!  How did you stumble across this cartoon.  I've never heard of offthemark.com before.  It made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Yikes (Jan 20, 2011)

mykiddos said:
			
		

> Very funny!  How did you stumble across this cartoon.


See comment #6 above.  I love it when building departments can poke fun at themselves.  In a small mountain community, the local inspectors and the contractors tend to forge long-term relationships, and everybody knows what to expect.


----------

